# Finally, my new M10 Photos



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry it took so long to post the photos. I've been working a great deal. I have 8.5 hours on the bike, still making some minor adjustments. Riding a century this Sunday.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

That looks very nice. Congrats! Enjoy it


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

What does C-HS stand for? It that a reference to having a modern concealed and integrated headset? Very nice bike. If I weren't still very happy with my 2yr old CX 1, I would be lusting after a frame like that...a little Aero, but not really over done...I had a Ridley Noah aero bike that you could feel the side wind gusts...
Don Hanson


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

really nice frame! but the white colored saddle and stem is taking some attention away from the beautiful frame.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

onefour02 said:


> really nice frame! but the white colored saddle and stem is taking some attention away from the beautiful frame.



I'm putting a black easton stem on this evening and an antares saddle.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Gnarly, I don't know what it stands for, lol...I need to find out. The frame rides really well.



Gnarly 928 said:


> What does C-HS stand for? It that a reference to having a modern concealed and integrated headset? Very nice bike. If I weren't still very happy with my 2yr old CX 1, I would be lusting after a frame like that...a little Aero, but not really over done...I had a Ridley Noah aero bike that you could feel the side wind gusts...
> Don Hanson


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Comer said:


> Gnarly, I don't know what it stands for, lol...I need to find out. The frame rides really well.


My guess ......

C-HS = Colnago - Handling Stability


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

C-HS Colnago HeadSet


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

Great looking bike!


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice bike- congrats! Like the cobbles on your street too!

Love the lines and the internal cable routing of the M10 but that "structural routing"
graphic on the top tube is bad, imho.


----------



## Abit96 (Feb 13, 2011)

+1 on the white saddle and stem taking attention away from the frame. Very nice choice on the M10.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks so sick!


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

How did the century ride on the M10 go?


----------



## gestell (Feb 5, 2005)

Nice bike but they are becoming excessive in their decaling....structural routing....c'mon...what about letting the inherent beauty of the frame stand out. I have 08 C50 and the Colnago stamping (11 times counting the C75 fork) is crazy. I love that bike though!


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

It went well, a little over 4.5 hours. It was the Horrible Hundred. The bike rode and handled well. Not beat up afterwards. Fun day....glad it's over, lol.




ragweed said:


> How did the century ride on the M10 go?


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Funny you mention all the dumb labeling, I was wondering why all the labels like Structural Routing, Q-stay etc...myself.

I did change the stem to an Easton EA 90 flat black and put my antares saddle on the bike. It looks even better. I'll update the pics tomorrow or Wednesday. 





gestell said:


> Nice bike but they are becoming excessive in their decaling....structural routing....c'mon...what about letting the inherent beauty of the frame stand out. I have 08 C50 and the Colnago stamping (11 times counting the C75 fork) is crazy. I love that bike though!


----------

